

Make $300 Per User on Your Facebook App - andre
http://adonomics.com

======
tlrobinson
1) Don't link to Digg... link directly to the original source.

2) Your title is ridiculous. Tracing back to the original page is like a
reverse game of "telephone":

\- "Make $300 Per User on Your Facebook App"

\- "Add New Facebook App += $300 For Somebody's Bank Account"

\- $16.8 billion / 56 million users = $300 per user

3) The math makes no sense at all.

